
The best web browsers of 2016 - tomjacu48
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2365692,00.asp
======
just_observing
To save you the trip:

Mozilla Firefox Editors' Choice

Firefox can't be beat when it comes to customizability and features. It's also
fast, secure, and protects your privacy. It's our Editors' Choice for Web
browsers.

Google Chrome

Google's Chrome browser is speedy, includes leading standards support, strong
security features, and a clean interface, but it's no longer the fastest
browser and it lacks some features found in the competition.

